# Colnago Classic or Colnago Elegant?



## techart

Hi I am presently looking at purchasing either a Colnago Classic or a Colnago Elegant. Please any comments regarding which one is better in terms of performance and value. Considering that the purchase price of both are the same. Thank you very much! I suddenly just got the urge to buy a steel lugged colnago. I own a c50 and ct1.

actual image of item for sale

classic

























Frame : Colnago Classic Steel Size 55
Fork : Profile Design Full Carbon (Straight Fork)
Handle bar : Deda 215
Seatpost : Campagnolo titanium
Stem : ITM 110cm 
Saddle : San Marco Aspide
Rims : Mavic
Hubs : Shimano Ultegra
Groupset : Shimano Ultegra 8 Speed STI 
Crank : Shimano 600 172.5
RD/FD/Calipers : Shimano 600
Tires : Vittoria Pro Team Kevlar
Pedals : Shimano Clipless


Elegant

















Size 54 Columbus Extra EL tubing with Campagnolo Athena 9 speed Gruppo including pedals with Campagnolo Vento


----------



## techart

I would like feedback specifically on frame comparison and not the groupset or fork because the classic has a carbon profile design fork. I did some research and the classic has sort of a mapei color scheme and the elegant has a wordperfect color scheme.Thank you looking forward to hearing comments and suggestions.


----------



## 1Cebu

get the two :idea: 

Kidding aside, its really a tough choice :mad2: 
both are excellent bikes ..... even the paint schemes  :thumbsup: 
thus, fit would be, for me, the determining factor here ,,,,,
hence, 54 or 55  

but better still ............. get both


----------



## Dinosaur

Go to the review section of this forum, several reviews for the Classic, all favorable. I also Googled the Classic, all kinds of stuff about them all over the Internet. I have a Master X-Light myself.


----------



## techart

Dinosaur said:


> Go to the review section of this forum, several reviews for the Classic, all favorable. I also Googled the Classic, all kinds of stuff about them all over the Internet. I have a Master X-Light myself.


 Thank you! I did and some noted that the colnago classic is an entry level frame because of the tubing used zona or columbus classic compared to columbus el over size nivacrom. I would really like to know what frame has more value in the market. The elegant does not have any info online except a scan of the brochure.


----------



## merckxman

I would go with EL-OS (and the bonus of Campy although not great Campy, still campy)


----------



## techart

merckxman said:


> I would go with EL-OS (and the bonus of Campy although not great Campy, still campy)


 Thank you very much! Would you know the approximate fair market price for each frame?


----------



## Ride-Fly

techart said:


> Thank you very much! Would you know the approximate fair market price for each frame?


That is really tough to figure in today's market. Frames and complete bikes going for unheard of low prices. I saw a Parlee Z3 with SRAM Force that took forever to sell but it finally did for only $3200. I also saw a 2 or 3 year old Colnago Master XL with Record/Chorus 10 mix go on ebay for $1250! Another was a Colnago C-40 with Record 10 that went for $1000 on LA Craigslilst (which the new owner was trying to flip for $1500). This was all in the last year. 

My guess for these two frames?? I would say about $350-$400 for the Classic (I bought a like-new, complete Classic with Veloce for $650 about 6 months ago.) I have no legit basis about the Elegant but I would guestimate about $450-$500 based on the fact that it is made from EL OS, which was/is a highly desireable tubeset. Are you asking because you are going to flip the frames or just trying to gauge how much you should be paying for them? Whatever the case, good luck in your decision!


----------



## techart

Ride-Fly said:


> That is really tough to figure in today's market. Frames and complete bikes going for unheard of low prices. I saw a Parlee Z3 with SRAM Force that took forever to sell but it finally did for only $3200. I also saw a 2 or 3 year old Colnago Master XL with Record/Chorus 10 mix go on ebay for $1250! Another was a Colnago C-40 with Record 10 that went for $1000 on LA Craigslilst (which the new owner was trying to flip for $1500). This was all in the last year.
> 
> My guess for these two frames?? I would say about $350-$400 for the Classic (I bought a like-new, complete Classic with Veloce for $650 about 6 months ago.) I have no legit basis about the Elegant but I would guestimate about $450-$500 based on the fact that it is made from EL OS, which was/is a highly desireable tubeset. Are you asking because you are going to flip the frames or just trying to gauge how much you should be paying for them? Whatever the case, good luck in your decision!


Thank you very much! I am in the process of purchasing one of the bikes. Is $1100 too much for the colnago elegant as pictured with campagnolo athena groupset and vento wheels? Help would be greatly appreciated I need to decide this week.


----------

